# slingshot of the month!!!



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

well ... now showing two more forks here, I ended up at the same time as the natural forks showed yesterday.

both are "rosa-morada" board cuts, which is another widely available kind of wood (specie i mean) in my city ...practically identical to the "primavera", just with a different color (both smell the same and have the same hardness)



The smallest model is the same profile of a burning fork, which showed a few months ago.

Fine ergonomics really, I think it is no exaggeration to say that the cuts in a "D" shape, I find it incredibly more attractive and functional than the semi-circular cuts (C shape). (Between posts) I just love it.

small and capable, that is why I named this mold as *"THE LITTLE LUPE"* (I can not stop laughing, excuse me







)

*"THE LITTLE LUPE"* 








































the second model ... Wow!! ... is like returning to the primitives, reminds me of a whale vertebra (back bone), which I saw long ago in the salt museum.

it is certainly a big fork on steroids. there are already two people who are asking for it with tears in their eyes, (I have to make two more to avoid someone gets hurt) (LOL x 10)

this model, I have named* "THE BIG MOMMA"* for obvious reasons (man it´s fun to put names on these tings!!)

as always, I appreciate your kind comments and sugestions.

thanks to all


*"THE BIG MOMMA"*
*
*




























please feel free to nominate any of these models for Slingshot of the month







(just kidding... but seriously... feel free)


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

*"THE LITTLE LUPE" is a very nice slingshot is it named after the pornstar of the same name?*


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

who?... no i dont think so... here in mexico... "LUPITA" or "little lupe" its a common name. ... its like "john doe"... or... "john smith".


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I see now but yes it's the one i like the best.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

now that would of been a first, would it not ? a catty named after a porn star







i like em both........ cattys that is.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Oye Duende, la hualupita is very nice, I like it alot. Maybe you are not to know but, If I do not get one like this, I just might get hurt. Just kidding. You should start thinking about start your own factory of resorteras ese. Nice recuas, keep up the good work. Saludotes.
Oye Duende, la hualupita esta bien padre. Me gusta mucho la canija . Quizas no lo sepas, pero si no me das una de las de las BIG MOMMA, me voy a sentir muy lastimado. No te creas, puro cuento. Creo que deberias de poner tu propio changarro de resorteras ese. Chidas resorteras, muy buen trabajo y siguele dado continuacion. Saludotes.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They are both very nice but i like the pornstar-cattie best!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

"pornstar".... yoooou nnaugtty-ddddirty boys!!









I'll have to investigate about this "LITTLE LUPE" that you are talking about.... 







woow!.. now i see!!!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice fork! how long do u work on?


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I like *"THE LITTLE LUPE"[sup][sub], [/sub][/sup]*not for the same reason as lucifer94'

small and beautiful slinshot.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> I like *"THE LITTLE LUPE"[sup][sub], [/sub][/sup]*not for the same reason as lucifer94'
> 
> small and beautiful slinshot.


I like the smaller slingshots the other too is really nice, i'm just a normal beer drinking red blooded bloke so the name THE LITTLE LUPE reminded me of said pornstar of the same name. I just think CHANEKE JOSH and Chepo make some of the best naturals i have seen on here with their own unique style will i copy that style of course when i get the chance.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> I like *"THE LITTLE LUPE"[sup][sub], [/sub][/sup]*not for the same reason as lucifer94'
> 
> small and beautiful slinshot.


I like the smaller slingshots the other too is really nice, i'm just a normal beer drinking red blooded bloke so the name THE LITTLE LUPE reminded me of said pornstar of the same name. I just think CHANEKE JOSH and Chepo make some of the best naturals i have seen on here with their own unique style will i copy that style of course when i get the chance.
[/quote]

thank you very much.

still in search of the perfect fork... but please, dont you dare to copy my stuff... without a court order and a coupple of cops watching your every single tiny little moves


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

jajajajaja!

Con que bautizando subliminalmente a sus cattys eh! jajajaja!

Bueno he de decir que no le va mal el nombre de la pequeña Lupe jajaja!

Me gustan las dos Hermano, creo que con estos modelos seguro revives la "Slingshot of Moont"


----------

